# Mainboardbefestigungsschrauben beim 700D



## Sperrfeuer (9. September 2011)

Hi,

Da bei meinem 700D die Schrauben und Pins zur Mainboardbefestigung fehlen, wollte ich fragen ob und wo ich die nachbestellen kann.

MfG
Sperrfeuer


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

Ja, bitte Bedarfsmail an CSGEurope@corsair.com!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. September 2011)

Danke für die Antwort, soll die Anfrage in Englisch gestellt werden oder geht auch eine Anfrage in deutsch?


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

beides geht, English ist meist 1 Tag flotter in der Bearbeitung - mehr aber nicht


----------

